# Westboro Baptist Church counter protest, Ellington Field-Saturday at 1100.



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://www.alr0490.com/Calendar/show...=10&y=2011&w=1

http://www.legion490.com/

Let's show these idiots a proper welcome and show our troops how much we appreciate them laying down their lives for our freedom. Cagers, you guys bring some ice chests with water in them, and I assure you that will be appreciated. It's time to draw a line.

If anyone wants to ride with our group, leaving out of League City, be at my house at 10:30 in the morning. Everyone is welcome, including cagers.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish I could be there good job and go get'em. Let them know they are not welcome in Texas.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

good on ya mont! just a qeustion, and probably a dumb one, what is a "cager"?

nevermind, i found it on urban dictionary. learn somethin new every day, i'm a cager, a big cager? (truck)


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

dammit! I can't be there. I got people coming over about the time this kicks off and I'm 3 hours away from there.
God Bless you Mont and all those who stand against these vermin.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Have grandkids and a very injured daddy this weekend to take care of but please show them a real Texas welcome and goodbye the real way. GOD Bless our troops! To he77 with traitors!


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

I live near there so I might show up after reading about theese people it's disgusting


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

I live right down the street from Ellington. See yall there!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

great thing y'all are doing! be safe and drink water!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll be there. I don't know where your house is Mont so I'll go to Legion hall at Ellington.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

thats great guys be careful


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Y'all going in off of Hwy 3? Someone PM me some directions. 
Thanks


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-...age&ved=0CAQQtgM&cid=0,0,18320129133189342510

click for directions


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

We're going to try to make it -- along with another couple we ride with.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Mont,
What is your address, my brother and possibly others want to join in. I'm goin offshore.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Hey Mont..you have room for me to hitch a ride on the back of the GW? I haven't ridden since last time I went with you on a Patriot Guard mission in the pouring down rain. If not, then I will bring my cager.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Wish I could join you fellas. Take some pics and give 'em a nice warm Texas kick in the ....errr.....welcome.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

:texasflag *stay safe an show those idiots a proper TEXAS not welcome :texasflag God Bless all our service men & women*
*hope someone takes pics for us that cant be there *


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd love to send some pics to my nephew over there. It's his father that wants to meet at Mont's and join the fun. To all that go, have fun, be safe, and refrain from doin something that the dang media can use as proof against us.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Cajunbob will be there with a few friends !! Might have to do a little house cleaning. LOL
Anyone in Sweeny I have room for 4 more in my Jeep. Call me (979) 415-4739


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't make it just found out I gotta work dangit


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone going from the Woodlands, or Conroe!


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! Wish I could join you!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Fantastic! - be careful out there


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

It has been reported that the Westboro Baptist church will be protesting at numerous places throughout the Houston area over the next several days. Their protest include the Coast Guard Air Station at Ellington Field. There is a counter protest being organized in response to their postings and protest. If you are interested in participating in the counter protest, you can meet at the American Legion 11702 Galveston Road, Houston, Texas at 10:00 am. It will be hot, drink plenty of water.

Please wear your Brazoria County Cavalry logo proudly.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If anyone wants to ride with us to the hall, it's 1467 Dickinson Ave. 77573. KSU at 10:20 sharp. To get to the hall, take Dixie Farm road towards Ellington, and take a left at Hwy 3. It's on the left and they have a big jet on display out front. Bring water, sunscreen, a good hat and your best manners. You CHL guys be careful. There's all kinds of funky rules about military bases and carrying. I received a donation for the AL Hall that I will be passing along to them in the morning. We will be leaving my house, going north on Hwy 3, picking up 45 at Webster (via the new overpass off of Hwy 3) and turning right at Dixie Farm road if anyone wants to catch up along the way. My 'wing will be pulling flag bike duty up front of the ride from here to the hall.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

See you there Mont !!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Sounds good 2 me, I can do water and ice, god bless our military. rs


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

"Give 'em H### guys"


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

We can't make it either. Rev those engines loud ... put those loud pipe to good use!!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

hell yes month that is awesome to hear. Please give us a report about how things go over there.

I am going to be at Lakewood tomorrow morning.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Lots of biks


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got off the phone with CajunBob. He estimated there are ~8,000 people there in support of the Troops!!!! He said there were bikes from New Mexico, Dallas, etc. there in support. Pics to follow when he gets back.:texasflag


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

RC's Mom said:


> Just got off the phone with CajunBob. He estimated there are ~8,000 people there in support of the Troops!!!! He said there were bikes from New Mexico, Dallas, etc. there in support. Pics to follow when he gets back.:texasflag


 thanks for the update.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I wish I would of seen this sooner. My girls and I would of been there for sure. Awesome job y'all. Please let us know how it went!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got back from the protest, what a sight over 1000 people riding and standing across a group of about 20 people from WBS probably 300+ bikes quite a sight. I was working as road guard and water truck in the red dodge druango Thanks to all who showed up to support out troops and country 

Bob:texasflag


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's impossible to express how proud I am to have been a part of this event. Those protesters being herded like pigs to their pen and standing out in the blazing sun was priceless. What is unforgettable is over 1000 bikers standing across the street from them letting them know how much we care about our soldiers. With in all coming on the morning of a huge loss overseas, made it all the more special. God Bless our soldiers and their families.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

It sure was hot out there but a little of our sweat to show support our troops who are shedding their blood for our freedom was well worth it. A lot of people showed their support for their country against a few caged animals. The cops had them in a little cage while we had the full run. Thanks to everyone that showed up & a bigger THANKS to our soldiers. GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

They tried that shat in Mississippi a few months ago, it seems that a few big trucks broke down in the motel parking lot 
where they were staying, oddly enough none of them could get out of the parking lot, and for some unknown reason no taxi could find the motel. POS went home with their tails between their legs. 
Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Mont,great turn out and the coast guard fly over was awsome. GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know when I've been this proud of being a member of a forum. 
Thanks Mont, Cajun Bob and all who stood the line today. I offer a hand salute to those who stood against the hate. God Bless you all


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I would love to get my hands on the video that the CG shot. If any of you Coasties want to share, please let me know. The cops caging up the idjuts has to be the best thing I have ever seen. Those cresote timbers the protesters were standing and sitting on are gonna leave a permanent mark.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

RogerB said:


> I don't know when I've been this proud of being a member of a forum.
> Thanks Mont, Cajun Bob and all who stood the line today. I offer a hand salute to those who stood against the hate. God Bless you all


Roger, your donation was handed over the the Post Commander this morning, by me, personally. I told him it was your thanks for helping keep the lights on and the a/c cranking. That post is one hell of a post.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Mont said:


> Roger, your donation was handed over the the Post Commander this morning, by me, personally. I told him it was your thanks for helping keep the lights on and the a/c cranking. That post is one hell of a post.


Thanks Mont. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have goose bumps---way to go Mont


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Just saw this for the first time. All I can say is wow!!!!!

Sorry I missed it!

God Bless each and everyone of you that participated!

God Bless our Troops!

God Bless America!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Way to go guys!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Any news coverage?


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

I think I have cooled off now, For those that could not be there: It was awsome. On our first round trip around the outside area of the base proper the idiots from Westboro where not in place. The second time around they were being herded to one corner across the highway from the standing crowd of supporters and only the distance of the road from those of us on bikes and we blasted them with loud exhaust,horns and a few verbal chants. No cussing or hand signals,They put ther children out on the front lines and I think there may have been 12-15 people of adult age, I will not refer to them as adults,
when we all rolled up to the Hwy 3 intersection I thought they were about to break and run, They were in Awh weather they would ever admit it or not but I almost got goose bumps from the rush. There was probably 20-30 police from different areas but they were very receptive to all the folks on bikes and the supporters on the other side of Hwy 3. I think that they will leave with the feeling of DONT MESS WITH TEXAS!
Sidecutter


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

*As Promised....*

Flags, Coast Guard flyover, temp., American Legion, bikes


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Our signs & theirs


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Those WB crazies have gotta know deep down that one of these days they are gonna show up...the bikes are gonna show up....and the LEOs will nowhere in sight....and then there is gonna be SOME KIND of mess on the highway for somebody to clean up...

Way to go guys.. Well done as always....

(and Darlene..thanks for the pix...)


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

When a group of things put their kids in front of them for safety it just shows what kind of things they really are !! No real American would ever do that. Heck we even invited them over for a hug.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Some of the groups that were there.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

More clubs. We have videos too, but I don't know how to post them!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ALSO...* LUV *that 'Pig Pen' arrangement....

KUDOS to the LEOs for that idea...(for their 'protection' of course..):rotfl:


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

WE WERE THERE WITH OUR BROTHERS FROM RENEGADE CLASSICS RIDING IN THE LOOP RIGHT IN FRONT OF WB (TREASONIST). WHEN I SAW ONE OF THOSE COWARDS WIPING HER ARSE WITH THE US FLAG I GAVE HER A PIECE OF MY MIND AND TOLD HER SHE NEEDS TO MOVE TO CHINA! YOU DONT LOVE AMERICA THEN LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> ALSO...* LUV *that 'Pig Pen' arrangement....
> 
> KUDOS to the LEOs for that idea...*(for their 'protection' of course..)*:rotfl:


Someone green Tort fer me...I'm outta bullets!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I truly cannot fathom how these people can hold up signs like "thank god for dead soldiers." All I can say is karma is a beach.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

brotherDave said:


> WHEN I SAW ONE OF THOSE COWARDS WIPING HER ARSE WITH THE US FLAG


I am glad I missed that part, It's sad when they have to have women and children do things that any man would get his *** whipped for. WBC was publicly humiliated today by the actions of their own group. With any luck, they will get run over on the freeway on the way out of town.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> With any luck, they will get run over on the freeway on the way out of town.


Agreed, Mont.. Helluva note ain't it..when people are so rotten that all of us are hoping the entire klan dies on their way back to Kansas...

'Freedom of Speech' is a wonderful thing...but it CAN have it's 'consequences' ,so to speak....


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

There truly are some fine people on this site.Thanks to all who showed up to show them Westboro wacko's what real Texan's and American's are made of.:texasflag


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RC's Mom said:


> Someone green Tort fer me...I'm outta bullets!


Gotcha covered


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga said:


> Agreed, Mont.. Helluva note ain't it..when people are so rotten that all of us are hoping the entire klan dies on their way back to Kansas...
> 
> 'Freedom of Speech' is a wonderful thing...but it CAN have it's 'consequences' ,so to speak....


Around 12:30 or so, I took a quick trip off to the side of the road to re-hydrate. We had been warned about stopping anywhere inside Ellington, as it would break the base rules there. I found a spot to the left of the run back back down to make the "loop" again, on HWY 3. I pulled over, downed a 16 ounce bottle of ice cold water, and was downing my second one. A group of soldiers going the other way let out a yell, directed to me. That right there, told me, my offspring are on the right side of all of this. These protesters should stay in Kansas. In fact, they should all be buried there. With my blessing.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah Mont I would like to see the CG video too. Those cowards sure didn't last long. I beleive they got the message. I'm ready to do it again anytime, anyplace. That Legion hall sure was packed.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Man I wish I didn't have to work during all that


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It was great to represent today, well worth my time. Support those troops.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Gary said:


> Gotcha covered


Thanks Gary...I appreciate it!


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Go get-em boys!!!!Thanks mont


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

awesome work. I am going to try and go to the lakewood church tomorrow. Anyone know where these idiots are staying?


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*God Bless all the fine folks that showed up an showed those ###*
*that they can take there signs an go back to their rat holes.*
*Thanks so very much Darlene for sharing the pics. *


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

wow, awesome to see that kind of support. I'm scared of what I would do face to face with those cowards, and it's sickening they include the kids in this garbage!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

WTG 2COOLERS!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm more than a little disturbed after seeing the soldier reference in one of their signs. I just can't make myself type it though. Sickening. Good thing their men have women and kids to defend them(sarcasm).
Thanks to those that went and showed support.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Once again (as always) I'm PROUD to know folks in 2cooler nation!! U guys and gals are the BEST there is!! Great job. GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

*A few more pics*

Some more pic's and does anyone know this guy !!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job everyone that made it.... Thanks


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That is simply awesome!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Some day those guys are going to show up to the wrong funeral and some of them are going to end up in the ground....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Awesome pics. Hats off to the police for the pig pen enclosure.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

RogerB said:


> Awesome pics. Hats off to the police for the pig pen enclosure.


Yea to bad we could not take them offshore fishing !!! ( EVIL LAUGH )


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cant believe we have laws that protect trash like this. 

Thanks to you all that showed up to support our troops! Yall are awesome. 

Wish they would have parked yalls bikes infront of the pig pen


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I think the folks from Kansas have a different God then I do !!

This is my God.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Amen brother


----------



## JON DOE (Aug 7, 2011)

*westboro hotel*

westboro is staying at days in @ 
3333 Fountain View Dr 
Houston, TX 77057 ms phelps is there


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*That was incredible*

I've got a few hundred pictures so it'll take a while to get them sorted out, but this one is one I know some 2cooler had to be responsible for. Many thanks to all who showed their support out there today.


----------



## rudy99 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great job. I just wish the ******** cared enough to protest their thoughts without the media around. What i would give for about one minute with these folks.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Wish I knew about this sooner, would have taken my Dad and Brother out there. 

GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the Freedom-Fighters strong showing today in support of the cause especially the scooter riders. Hot weather and hotter pipes is much to deal with but little compared to the task of our Armed Forces are facing. 

If the event announcement had had better lead time for many of us, the #s would have been a few more. I hated to have missed this.
Thanks for the pics w/the cow pen.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

RC's Mom said:


> Someone green Tort fer me...I'm outta bullets!


Gottcha covered!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Hullahopper said:


> Gottcha covered!


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Nubs (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks eveyone for coming out yesterday! It was a great turn out!
Can everyone that took pictures yesterday please email them to me. I'm going to make a video compilation. Most of mine are on my facebook page @ WWW.Facebook.com/tomreff . 
Thanks, Nubs

[email protected]


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Nubs said:


> Thanks eveyone for coming out yesterday! It was a great turn out!
> Can everyone that took pictures yesterday please email them to me. I'm going to make a video compilation. Most of mine are on my facebook page @ WWW.Facebook.com/tomreff .
> Thanks, Nubs
> 
> [email protected]


Right click and copy and you'll have them.


----------



## Nubs (Aug 7, 2011)

Shot from the Coast Guard Chopper. working on getting more.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nubs said:


> Shot from the Coast Guard Chopper. working on getting more.


awesome. Your user status got an early upgrade. While I was stopped at those RR tracks, I invited all of them over to across the street to join us. Funny, they didn't want to take me up on that offer. I was just being polite.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Looked like a good opportunity for a water balloon launcher, sending over doe in estrus, **** urine, et al filled balloons. Nothing like 100+ temps and that stuff soaked into your clothes / hair.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

The coast guard fly over was cool. I saw the guys waving out the side door and tried to get a shot of them, but missed the opportunity and only got a shot of the rear part of the helicopter as the headed northwest back over the base.


----------



## Nubs (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Mont! Glad you made it out! Those a-holes sure didn't last long! I feel sorry for those brainwashed kids, that's all they know.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nubs said:


> Thanks Mont! Glad you made it out! Those a-holes sure didn't last long! I feel sorry for those brainwashed kids, that's all they know.


I feel sorry for anyone that intentionally puts children in front of them to protect themselves. That should be a crime. If those protestors had any gall, they would have left their children in the SUV they drove up in and joined us across the street. It would have been a very animated and lively discussion.


----------



## Nubs (Aug 7, 2011)

No doubt. At least they didn't have the kids light the flag on fire as they usually do. They have to have their kids do it because they know better and the kids don't. I can assure you if that would have happened I know some of us would have been hauled off.. I don't understand how they can desecrate the our flag and be protected by our government. What is this world coming to?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Great shot Nubs! Have some green.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nubs said:


> No doubt. At least they didn't have the kids light the flag on fire as they usually do. They have to have their kids do it because they know better and the kids don't. I can assure you if that would have happened I know some of us would have been hauled off.. I don't understand how they can desecrate the our flag and be protected by our government. What is this world coming to?


Actually, they would have all been hauled off, in body bags. We have a burn ban in effect.


----------



## Nubs (Aug 7, 2011)

:flag: Try to burn this one!

thanks speckledred!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome Nubs. Great picture


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was just thinking after Wendi brought up that old thread of Legates. What if these "People" showed up to Sams Beach to protest on a Saturday night during one of our gatherings?

LOL! :ac550:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> I was just thinking after Wendi brought up that old thread of Legates. What if these "People" showed up to Sams Beach to protest on a Saturday night during one of our gatherings?
> 
> LOL! :ac550:


The old movie, "Blood and Sand" comes to mind...:rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> The old movie, "Blood and Sand" comes to mind...:rotfl:


And I would still have to throw the cast net in the morning for Shark bait. Even Sharks have standards. :rotfl:


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I attended The Response at Reliant Stadium yesterday. I took Kirby North from 610 intending to park in the South lot. When I saw the signs up closer to the stadium I drove up to get a better look. Not to many people considering the size of the event. Lots of small groups with varying causes. I felt a bit sorry for them. They certainly would have been alot better off inside listening, if not worshiping. It's folks like that who need prayer right now.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like a good time was had by all...except the misguided I mean. Just got back to the computer and read all the posts, awesome job guys. I wish I could have been there but already had plans for the deep blue sea. It sounds like everyone did mind their manners. I wish I could hand out the green to all but will just hit the high spots. God Blessed Texas and the USA! I kinda think he took a dump on Kansas though!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nubs, great shot from overhead. I looked on your FB page, great pics. I only wish I could have made it. Thanks to all who attended. These guys are a disgrace to their God and country


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I'd love to send all those un-American fools to Poland and see them standing in line for stale bread! I know it's wrong to want to hurt people but I'm only human and I'm weak when it comes to that kinda thing. In cases like this I just cant help it and you know what? I don't feel one bit bad about it. I would like to see everyone of them charged with and convicted of treason and/or sedition and imprisoned or deported for life.They sure as HELL don't deserve to live in this country.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*I'm Proud*

I'm PROUD OF YALL!!!! I had to work. Thank you Mont for leading the charge here on 2 COOL. It looks like the PATRIOTS came and rallied for the cause. See the LEO'S ain't so bad they kept the animals fenced in so they wouldn't wonder into the road and get run over.LOL. Note to the wbc "Yall come on back now ya hear Texas is known as the Friendship State ya know that's the only reason yall did"nt get yalls [email protected]#!& handed to ya" Again to all who took part "BRAVO ZULU!!!!!!!" I'm sure the troops sure appreciated the support.:texasflag:flag:


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

Having thier kids out on the front lines really bothered me yesterday every time I road by the pig pen. I am going to try an contact the Kansas Childrens Welfare office tomorrow and see if I can file a complaint. Maybe if they got enough phone calls and complaints; they could at least get the children out of it. I personnely think this is child abuse. If I can come up with some phone numbers I will post them up tomorrow after work. Might give them some trouble in thier own State.
James


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Sidecutter said:


> Having thier kids out on the front lines really bothered me yesterday every time I road by the pig pen. I am going to try an contact the Kansas Childrens Welfare office tomorrow and see if I can file a complaint. Maybe if they got enough phone calls and complaints; they could at least get the children out of it. I personnely think this is child abuse. If I can come up with some phone numbers I will post them up tomorrow after work. Might give them some trouble in thier own State.
> James


That is what has bugged me the most, using their children. You should check out the pics from their website.

http://www.godhatesfags.com/photos/index.html


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

Great job 2coolers. Thanks for the pics nubs. Glad to have you on our side.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Where do these people get their money from? There aren't that many members in their cult. You would think that they have real jobs too, but who would knowingly hire or do business with them? I'd like to boycott any business associated with them.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Way to go guy and gals.


----------



## sandollar_sa (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for standing up, Mont & everyone who attended!


----------



## Nubs (Aug 7, 2011)

These jackholes are all family.. a lot of them are lawyers and they get the majority of their money from lawsuits. What they do with those kids are insane! They should all be hung in front of their so called church or they should be deported. Just my thoughts! If I had the time I would go to their neighborhood and do alittle protesting myself.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Great job to all who took part. God bless!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

the overhead shot is filtered out by my work, can someone put it up as a jpeg on this thread? i'd like to see it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

POC Troutman said:


> the overhead shot is filtered out by my work, can someone put it up as a jpeg on this thread? i'd like to see it.


here ya go


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks mont, that's cool!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am hoping they got a wide shot too. Just to the right of those folks across the street at about 2 times as many more parked in the m/c shop and the street going up beside it. There were a lot of bikers there.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

pretty loud i imagine?? any tense moments? those jack-holes should be buried....


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Man, I wish we would have been able to make it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

POC Troutman said:


> pretty loud i imagine?? any tense moments? those jack-holes should be buried....


it was pretty loud. I felt sorry for the cops being caught in the middle of that part of it. That big one in the middle of the road directing traffic had his head on a swivel. The cops did a great job. The Hawgs (and other air cooled bikes), starting falling out pretty early. Those of us with jap bikes (water cooled) made quite a few more laps. Even my 'wing was getting hot, though. I just get thinking about our soldiers over there in the desert and counted myself lucky to only have to deal with the heat for a few hours.

Hopefully, WBC has seen enough of Texas for a while and will go back to Kansas and stay there.


----------

